# baby crib plans



## usmcwood (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey, I am brand new to the forum as of a few hours ago. I am 19 yrs old, enlisted in the Marine Corps, I am engaged getting married in Feb and not to much longer after that i will be becoming a daddy. I love to work with wood my dad is a carpenter so I have grown up in and around a wood shop. But i am just having some trouble finding some easy plans to build a crib. Any ideas and comment will help.
Thanks Christian


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome. There's nothing funner than being a dad and woodworker.  There was a thread on here about a member building a crib from some plans he purchased online. It turned out the dimensions were all wrong on the drawings. He modified the crib and it turned out really nice. If you do search I'm sure you can find the thread. I would suggest checking out the local library. Mine has a ton of woodworking plan books.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I built mine, but I'm not sure if I can find the plans. I'd just drawn them up myself. The thread your looking for was by Preacherman.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

DO NOT buy anything from plansdesign, plansd.com!:no: The only thing those are good for would be using the paper to start fire. I built a crib for my little girl and used plans from there as a starter then modified them greatly to meet wifey demands. They were terrible. The measurements were off and patterns were not correct. Others here have had the same problem with the same company. Search baby cribs here and you will find at least three that come from there with trouble!
Here is a couple of them:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baby-bed-build-thread-43847/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baby-crib-build-34420/

I would suggest to build something that can convert into toddler bed then full size bed. Something like this: http://www.woodstore.net/3bedforallag.html
This appeares fairly simply. And from wood they are supposed to be good quality plans.


----------



## Ninefingers (Nov 19, 2012)

Preacherman --
In what way did you modify those plans? I like the overall design of the crib you built, and love your execution of it. I bought the plans, but haven't yet started cutting, and haven't compared the dimensions to a real mattress yet, either.

Dave


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Ninefingers said:


> Preacherman --
> In what way did you modify those plans? I like the overall design of the crib you built, and love your execution of it. I bought the plans, but haven't yet started cutting, and haven't compared the dimensions to a real mattress yet, either.
> 
> Dave


If you look at the picture for the plans I purchased, CNCR1 from plansdesign.com you see this:







When finished mine looked like this:








It was altered to resemble this one my wife picked out from an online store:







You can see that I altered the side top rails. The original has a straight bottom with a sweeping downward curve on the top side. Mine ended up with a custom double height from back to front mantaining the same width throughout. I also changed the front top rail. The original has only a very slight curve where mine ended up nearly a complete circle. The back rail was built according to the plans. I also added to the bottom rail and molding around the bottom. Since that last pic I have added turned bun feet to lift the crib another four inches, but I do not have a picture for it. My wife did not like the sleigh of the plans and wanted more curve. You will notice that the front and rear legs have a significant amount curve.
Make certain you measure the opening for the crib mattress!I had checked but I have forgotten now the exact measurements they need to be. If you simply build according to these plans you will have a big gap around the mattress and a bumper will not take up that much space. I think you only need like two finger widths around the matress but I forgot exactly how much.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/convertable-crib-plans-31926/
another one


----------



## Ninefingers (Nov 19, 2012)

Groovy --

I know you made some changes to your plans, too. What exactly did you do to make the mattress fit?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I recut the tenon ends to shorten the ends and same for the sides, the challenge was doing it with one side of stock already cut with the arc.... it did make the spacing on the slats off a bit on the ends..


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh and USMC dont look for easy search for better.....


----------



## Troyscustom (Jan 7, 2013)

I took measuremnts off of my older daughters store bought crib to build my youngest ones, tried to save money since they are 10 months apart. Basically I made it big enough for the mattress to fit and what seemed like a good height again based off of our ecisting one. Then I made it out of construction grade lumber 1x and 2x materials . I kept it pretty basic other than the arched back. I can post pics if you lik just have to find them again.


----------

